# does same blood type matter for ED?



## jacqueline37 (Mar 13, 2007)

Do you think it matters having the same matching blood type for donor IVF?  I am A negative, and have persuaded the clinic to match me with A neg, as last time the donor was A positive and I think there MIGHT have been rhesus issues. (the pregnancy went well, until unexpected fetal death at about 20 weeks). I am trying to avoid the pain of that happening, although nothing is a certainty.

Has anyone had a donor who was identical blood group and which worked, or conversely has anyone used a compatible blood group which worked equally well?

thanks for reading, and maybe replying.

Jacqueline


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi Jacqueline,
I am having egg and sperm donation and neither donor is the same blood type as me - they are both positive
and I am negative. My clinic have assured me that this won't be a problem. So hopefully it will be ok - just 
another thing to worry about!
Candee
x


----------



## louise007 (Feb 11, 2009)

Jacqueline
From what I have read -it is only important to match blood if you are planning not to disclose that child is ED.Otherwise I was told no difference.
Wish you lots of luck
Louise


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi! louise 007, I am double donor and so not worried about the id issues. However, what does 
make me wonder is that some of the posts on the Spanish boards make it clear that in Spain 
they do match you with neg donors if you are neg, so it is a concern, but my clinic are clear 
that the worst case scenario is that I end up needing an anti-D injection for subsequent pregnancies. 
So fingers crossed that they are right - because if I don't get pregnant it will be the first thing I think!  
Cheers
Candee
x


----------



## Lyzbeth (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi, we were told the same advice as louise007 from a Greek clinic. We are both O neg and have been told that we can be matched with any neg blood group if we intent to tell our child that we used a donor egg, or if we are not going to disclose that info, they would match us with just an O neg donor, so that the child had the same blood group as DH and I.

The down side is that there is a longer wait for an exact match, but if we choose to use a positive donor than I would need an anti-D injection.


----------

